# Free Book Finds (Fall 2014) - No Self Promotion, Please!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the September thread.

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I know there are other Tesla fans here--found this in "90 minute reads" this morning:



Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Free, as of now.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This is more of a free Audible book, but...being October...

This month's free Whispersync for Voice pairing is Dracula. Get this version of Dracula, and you can get an Audible version free. And if I'm not mistaken (I already had the pair so can't tell) the Audible version is a multi-narrator cast that includes Tim Curry, Alan Cumming, and many others. I haven't listened yet, but I hear that it's an excellent version.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Primal Fear, by William Diehl


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Patton's Spaceship, by John Barnes


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I loved the Lucy book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

cinisajoy said:


> I loved the Lucy book.


I also liked it, though I am a confirmed Lucy fan. There's a cool dead tree book called Meet the Mertzes. Now I'm going to go find a free book to stick into this post so the moderators don't get out the cattle prod!

And here it is....



Frederick the Great, by Sir David Fraser


----------



## BookwormOntheLoose (Nov 9, 2014)

how many can we post here? There's quite a lot of interesting free ebooks I see on Amazon, I dunno where to begin.

I like contemporary and thrillers and action genre. The following free books are recommended:

http://www.amazon.com/TIGER-Darkness-Contemporary-Adventure-Thrillers-ebook/dp/B00K25IMZI

http://www.amazon.com/Taken-The-Series-Book-ebook/dp/B00P8IOF1O/

http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Center-Rookie-Club-Book-ebook/dp/B009AZM2T8/


----------



## IanTuhovsky (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi,
I found these two today:

Nice recipes if you like and have a slow cooker: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5UVYUA/

And this is good steal if you like to travel, just came to my inbox (426 pages):

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PF0RK9Y/ref=pe_385040_117923520_TE_M1T1DP

I was quite shocked as I just bought two tickets to Dubai exactly one hour before...is Amazon spying on us to this extent?


----------



## beetiful (Dec 4, 2014)

While perusing goodreads today, an ad caught my eye. The audiobook for Brandon Sanderson's Legion: Skin Deep is free for a limited time from audible.

Here's the link: http://www.audible.com/pd/Sci-Fi-Fantasy/Free-Legion-Skin-Deep-Audiobook/B00PHPT01I?source_code=PBRFPBN11201490P2


----------



## BookwormOntheLoose (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm a fan of thrillers & suspense and thought I'd share this new release I've seen on Amazon.

Deadly Love (Chinatown Haunting 1) by Wesley Robert Lowe

http://www.amazon.com/DEADLY-Chinatown-Haunting-Paranormal-Thriller-ebook/dp/B00QHCLGOY/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, it's 2015!

See the new thread for 2015.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------

